# Bokeh Effect 60D



## ryc3 (May 13, 2012)

I have a Canon 60D with a 50mm f1.8. I'm still rather new to the photography game, but I'm wondering is there a good setting to get this effect? Here are some shots I've done.


----------



## fokker (May 13, 2012)

Av mode, f/1.8, focus on something close and watch the background melt away


----------



## Dao (May 13, 2012)

With your 60D and 50mm lens -

Aperture: Wider the better (smaller the f/#)
Subject to camera distance: Shorter the better.
Subject to background distance: Longer the better.


So find a balance point based on the above.


----------



## ryc3 (May 13, 2012)

Something like this?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 13, 2012)

Am I correct in assuming that the reason that all of the photos in this thread are out of focus is because you're shooting exclusively at f/1.8? If so, you should try stopping the lens down a bit to improve sharpness but still maintain a shallow DoF.


----------



## ryc3 (May 13, 2012)

Well, It's the only lens I have besides the kit lens. I'm always up for critiques and willing to improve.


----------

